# Microsoft Vista-Box



## MJK (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären wie man den Hintergrund der Vista-Box erstellt? Diese leuchtenden, bunten Streifen.

Vielen Dank,

Gruß


----------



## assi70 (10. Juli 2007)

Ich vermute stark mit Brushes......
Hier ein Denkanstoss! 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/267689-abstract-brushes-tutorial.html

Gruss Assi


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass man das sehr gut mit Ebeneneffekten lösen kann. Heißt du erstellst einen Strahl, duplizierst diesen in einer neuen Ebene, auf diese wendest du nen Weichzeichner an und änderst den Ebeneneffekt. Schon hast du einen Strahl, der Helligkeit abstrahlt.

Ebenfalls sehr gute Ergebnisse liefern Langzeitbelichtungen bei Nacht.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

